# Introducing Comet!!!



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

We are so happy he is home! When we went to pick him up, he was in a small cage (like a finch cage) with a canary, no toys, and it looks like they fed him an all seed diet.  The previous owner said "He doesn't step up or anything". I put my hand in the cage slowly, and what does the little guy do? He steps up onto my finger. I bring him out of the cage, and he climbs up my arm and checks me out up close. He let me pet him and didn't try to bite me at all. 

When we got him home and into his new cage, he immediately started playing with his new toys. He is very gentle and only nipped at my hubby when he tried to pet his cheek. 

We love him so much already! Here he is!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww such a sweet heart


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hes adorable


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

congrats on your new addition, he sounds wonderful.


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

What a great name! Sounds like he got the perfect Christmas present: loving new owners!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Comet is adorable,glad he is in a loving home.Great pictures.Sounds like Comet is adjusting very well.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow, it sound like it was meant to be! I am so glad you guys got him!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! Comet is so cute!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! Comet is so cute!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome news! Congrats to you and to Comet! What a sweetheart.  Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

elinore said:


> What a great name! Sounds like he got the perfect Christmas present: loving new owners!


My thoughts exactly! 

Im glad comet is with you now!


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone! =D We are so happy to have him here. He has been exploring and playing around in his cage. He really seems to be settling in great.


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

wow! so you have one tiel at home and 2 waiting to come home? sounds wonderful! and you have some special time with comet before the babies come. that's perfect! i'm so happy for him! wow, i still can't get over the canary room mate. that would be the same as if i put my finches in with my parakeets. oh well, at least he's with a great family now. how old did you say he was? i forget. was it 6 yrs old? i'm so very happy for you guys and for him!!!


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

chkinut yep we are waiting on our two babies!  One month to go! The time is just dragging by! I want them home now! lol

The previous owner told us Comet is about 3 months old.


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

He is absolutely adorable!! Congratulations on the new edition, he sounds like a real sweety


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

wow, i musta had him confused with someone else, lol! and please keep us all updated on the 2 siblings when they get home. i'm particulary interested in the taming of the 2. i'm going to be following your "journey" cuz i'm considering getting siblings as well.
are you sure comet is a male?


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

They told us he was a male, so we are going with that unless we find out differently. Lol! Why, does he look more female? He has been chirping a bit, so I am thinking he is male.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Guess you will have to wait and see if he shows any male behaviour like beak banging


----------



## marylou (Dec 19, 2011)

aww sounds like it was love at first sight!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Such a beautiful bird


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

no i didn't think he looked female. i don't know enough about cockatiels' colors in order to make that kind of judgement...lol. i was just asking cuz i wanted to learn about male and female....and how to tell the difference. the only ones i know how to tell the difference on are the original gray tiels. i'm so happy and excited for you guys, i'm kinda living out my own tiel ownership ahead of time with you! lol! my baby won't come home for quite a few months....since he/she hasn't even been conceived yet.


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

What a darling he's adorable !


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

Aw chkinut I hope you get your baby real soon!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

If comet is 3 months (i think that's what you said) then you'd have to wait until his first molt to sex him visually. A lutino does have tail bars and wing dots as an adult female, they are just more difficult to see because it's yellow on yellow.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

A male also apparently gets a yellow-er face after the molt. There's a mutations thread i think called "mutation project" and is a sticky. I'll look for it.

found it:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=20102

The Lutino mutation is page 2, post #14.


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you bjknight93! That was very helpful.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha i tried to sex Kirk with it but it turns out he is a Lutino Pied...which is very difficult to sex. But i still thought it was interesting to browse through.


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

He is very cute


----------

